# Simply Nourish Source



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey all,

I searched the archives and found several threads about regular Simply Nourish food, but not their Source line, which is a 5-star food on Dog Food Advisor. Given that, and the relatively low price in comparison to other grain-free selections, I'm wondering why more people don't recommend this food. We recently switched our pup to it from Blue Buffalo Life Protection, but I'm not feeling 100% confident in that decision since I can't find many opinions on it.

Here's the ingredients list:

Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, turkey meal, dried potatoes, dried peas, flaxseed meal, turkey, tomato pomace, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, dried egg product, salt, dried chicory root, dried carrots, dried spinach, dried sweet potatoes, dried pumpkin, dried blueberries, choline chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of ascorbic acid), niacin supplement, pantothenic acid, vitamin A supplement, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid), minerals (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, calcium iodate, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite)

Would you feed your dog this food?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like it is a PetSmart exclusive, I find PetSmart overpriced compared to either my local stores or some online options but if that's where you are shopping, it seems like a good option. I wonder who the manufacturer is.

I'd be fine with the ingredients and the protein and fat levels look good but since I don't need grain-free, I wouldn't spend the extra money on it. On PetSmart's website, 24 lbs for $47 is almost $2/lb and I just bought food with higher protein and fat for $37 for 40 lbs 

The chicken as the first ingredient is water weight included so it (and the turkey) would slide farther down the list once cooked. The chicken and turkey meal are good. Of course some of the protein is coming from the peas and the flaxseed meal.

If your dog does well on it, it seems like a good option from the PetSmart line-up.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Shell, Thanks so much for your response. May I ask what food you purchased? I'm definitely open to buying something online - money is a concern. The Source food is the best food I can find at the best price around here.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The most recent bag is Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete (no corn, no wheat, no soy). I know the Diamond controversy but honestly they make sooo many brands and the price point and 32% protein/25% fat is a great fit. 

My main go-to cheap food is Professional Active Adult Chicken and Rice, 30% protein, 20% fat. Around here it retails for about $36 for 35 lbs. No corn, no wheat, no soy. It is a simple formula and the dogs do well on it but I supplement with partial raw and toppers like eggs and sardines sometimes. 

Fromm Classic is my other simple grain-inclusive that retails here for about $37 for 33 lbs. It is lower in protein then I like so I mainly use it when the dog is also getting real meat (morning meal kibble, evening meal a balanced raw)

If you have a Tractor Supply, their grain free line is not a Diamond product (their grain-inclusive 4Health is made by Diamond) and runs about $37 for 30 lbs.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

While the ingredients look decent, I've called the number on the back of the bag to inquire further. The number is petsmarts head office. One person told me the food was made in china. They transferred me to someone who insisted it was made in the USA. Nobody could tell me what state or what company or where the ingredients are from. Also notice how the bag doesn't even say made in the USA. Probably because it's not. 
Because of this, I wont use it.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you both for your comments. NicoleIsStoked, when did you call? The bag we have says made in Pennsylvania.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

It was about a year ago. At the time the bag said something along the lines of "distributed by pacific coast distributing Phoenix Arizona"
Pacific coast is petsmarts brand. Petsmart head office is in Phoenix. That doesn't mean it's manufactured there.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Its a good food. My sister moved her 7 beagles from Purina beneful on to Simply Nourish Chicken & Brown Rice Adult. And from there on to their Simply Nourish Source High Protein Adult. Her beagles are doing wonderfully. She says they love it and look better than she has ever seen, she will never feed anything else. I use it in my parents dogs rotation diet. The Mini Pin is on it right now and doing great.

I do also agree with shell if price is an issue and you don't mind feeding grains then I would look into some she listed as well.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

While on this topic I am interested. Does anyone know if the lamb or the Salmon would be okay for a growing pup to eat? Sorry to derail your thread, just curious.

Also OP how do you think your pup is doing on the Source food so far?


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Damon'sMom said:


> While on this topic I am interested. Does anyone know if the lamb or the Salmon would be okay for a growing pup to eat? Sorry to derail your thread, just curious.


The AAFCO statement for both foods says for Adult Maintenance, so just based on that I wouldn't feed them to a growing puppy.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I just got an ad in the mail for a "TSC exclusive" food named Source. Is it the same thing we're talking about here? I plan to buy some next time I go, just because they sent me a $7 coupon. . .


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

bowie said:


> The AAFCO statement for both foods says for Adult Maintenance, so just based on that I wouldn't feed them to a growing puppy.


Thank you 



Willowy said:


> I just got an ad in the mail for a "TSC exclusive" food named Source. Is it the same thing we're talking about here? I plan to buy some next time I go, just because they sent me a $7 coupon. . .


I believe it is the same food. Is it this one?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I just got an ad in the mail for a "TSC exclusive" food named Source. Is it the same thing we're talking about here? I plan to buy some next time I go, just because they sent me a $7 coupon. . .


Since Simply Nourish Source is a PetSmart exclusive, I doubt it is the same food as a Tractor Supply Company exclusive.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah here in a link to TSC's food.


----------

